# PreSonus Firestudio Project......



## dxh (Mar 30, 2010)

This is my first experience in a forum....I don't really understand when to post a new thread, etc. So, having downloaded the REW, peered over all the connection diagrams given, I realize the set-up I've got does not really appear to be covered. I'm using a PreSonus firestudio project as the IO to my computer and other outboard gear. So far I've not been able to get a soundcard ref file.... There's been no fire,
sparks, or smoke involved in my bungling to reach this level of frustration and I take that as sign of promise. On a good note, this has prompted me to purchase a SPL meter after all these years.:hsd: Anyone out there using PreSonus firewire interfaces please shed a little light.


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Are you running on Mac or PC? REW on the Mac has problems with firewire-connected audio devices, it can generate output but cannot access the input. On a PC, soundcards need WDM drivers for REW (which is a Java app) to access them.


----------



## dxh (Mar 30, 2010)

I'm running Windows. The DAW I use, Magix, does not seem to support WDM very well, so I use the
ASIO drivers. Get me straight on concept; the soundcard ref file is made thru the REW, computer, and
interface? Then, all other measurements are made in the room and stacked on the soundcard ref graph?
--- I have a behringer ultra DI inbetween my outboard mixer and the PreSonus.... can I use my ref mic
and spl meter on a linked input? I've read many of the articles and posts in the forum. I realize there are audio, acoustic, electronic, network, and software engineers involved here. I'm just trying to properly adjust the pile of junk I've got so my recording and playback translates well on anybody's system, big or small


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Yes, the soundcard ref file is a loopback measurement that ideally covers eveything besides your mic/meter and speakers. In measurement terms it has most to offer at very low frequencies, so that the roll off of soundcards and interfaces can be accounted for, though that is not likely to be of much relevance for what you are trying to do. The other benefit of the loopback measurement is in helping establish the overall chain is working properly.

Java can only access WDM soundcards with its standard classes (which REW uses). If your PC has an onboard soundcard chances are that will work fine for REW use if the DAW can't be accessed by REW. The main thign to be careful of is making sure the signal from the mic or meter is not being mixed back into the output signal REW sends to the speakers.


----------



## dxh (Mar 30, 2010)

Mr. M, regardless of whether I'm able to get REW to work with the rig I've got is beside the point. I know it's an awesome program and a wonderful tool. I wish it would load as a VST plug-in or a Direct X
app. What has come out of this, for me, is a new way to hear "bass". I play bass, sometimes on string basses, and other times on synth. You guys have given me a new set of ears to work with within the DAW I use. It has loads of eq's, plug-ins, etc. I see your awesome theater rigs and gear, the meticulous graphs and realize there are those who
"really" listen The general public takes for granted the countless hours
of research and developement that goes into stellar audio recording and reproduction. Thank you.


----------

